# some photos on macro



## Justdragons (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a nikon d5100 and havent really worked out how to use it at all, however i found the macro setting and like it quite a bit.. 

I had a spider walk across my hand tonight so i took a few photos.. I think its a run of the mill huntsman? I like the black and white on the legs..


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 5, 2013)

nice huntsman. They are great spiders. (my missus get a bit more friendly with them than I do


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 5, 2013)

yeah i didnt want to touch it, it ran over me.

did sit nice and still while i took some photos though.


----------



## compliKate (Feb 5, 2013)

Nice photos there! I have an older version of the camera, a Nikon D3100, and find it takes some awesome photos. Would love to see some nice macro shots of your dragons and snakes!


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 5, 2013)

all my lights are off tonight but ill get it out tomorrow and see what i can put together.


----------



## dragondude (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's some photos of my Phlogius Sarina.







Showing its Spinnerets


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow they are great photos and a very nice spider. 
what lens are you using?


----------



## dragondude (Feb 5, 2013)

Definitely an awesome T.
I'm using an all rounder lens.
Sigma 17-70mm.
Excellent walkabout lens that will not break the bank.


----------



## thewestler (Feb 5, 2013)

I couldn't handle a spider running over my hand...... Then take photos of it haha nice photos though


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Feb 5, 2013)

Great photos! I love spiders, they are so intesting to look at, and at least it was only a huntsman that ran over your hand


----------



## saintanger (Feb 6, 2013)

here is one of mine, not as good though, used cannon 600d and 18-55 lense


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow he is hairy. That's a good shot too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baker (Feb 8, 2013)

This would have to be the best spider photo I have taken so far. Taken on a Nikon D3100 with a stock 18-55 mm lens. I forget what setting it was taken on, it was either manual or aperture priority.
Grey Huntsman.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 8, 2013)

Trapdoor north of Perth.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 8, 2013)

Wolf spider


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 8, 2013)

WOW Snowman, the wolf is a mad photo. was he very big? are you using a macro lens?


----------



## sharky (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, there are some stunners on this thread!
That trapdoor made me drool 
Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## Snowman (Feb 8, 2013)

Justdragons said:


> WOW Snowman, the wolf is a mad photo. was he very big? are you using a macro lens?



No the wolf is not very big. You can see the grains of sand in the picture.
Yes a macro lens. I use a Nikon D7000 and a 105mm f/2.8 Lens. 
Thanks.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 8, 2013)

The wolf spider hole.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 8, 2013)

A T I had for a while. 



Selenotholus sp. by Stephen Mahony, on Flickr


----------



## Justdragons (Feb 8, 2013)

such a big spider with such tiny eyes.. he has almost a sad expression.. 

Id say thats good macro when you can see a spiders expression.. great shot. 

Doesnt have to be spiders people, Any macro is good.


----------



## Snowman (Feb 8, 2013)

Any macro? Even macropods?


----------



## nicol562 (Feb 8, 2013)

View attachment 281081
my stimson's python Lucy Taken with my Sony A57 using a 90mm macro lens


----------



## Smithers (Feb 8, 2013)

Some I took this morn with my new toy Nikon D7000 + 60mm Macro

View attachment 281084
View attachment 281086


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Snowman said:


> View attachment 281001
> View attachment 281000
> 
> 
> Trapdoor north of Perth.



nice shots


----------



## dragonlover1 (Feb 8, 2013)

I love macro I use it for all sorts of things,my digital is a Fuji S7000 with a standard lens ,but I used to have a macro lens on my Pentax K1000 SLR


----------



## Firepac (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's a couple I took a few months back.


----------



## benc63 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ouch!


----------



## benc63 (Feb 8, 2013)

Just had a spider wasp flying around the house and then found this huntsman paralyzed on the lounge room floor.


----------



## riotgirlckb (Feb 11, 2013)

beautiful photos


----------



## StimiLove (Feb 11, 2013)

benc63 said:


> Just had a spider wasp flying around the house and then found this huntsman paralyzed on the lounge room floor.



WOW! I think we have a winner! What a brilliant photo!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 11, 2013)

IMG_4101 by richoman_3, on Flickr


----------



## lizardjasper (Feb 11, 2013)

Spider macro pics huh? Here's a mopsus Mormon male


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 11, 2013)

Fantastic shots Ben and richoman.

A couple of my macros:


----------



## Albino93 (Feb 11, 2013)

Check out those fangs, very cool spiders.

Awesome shots guys 

Wow what type of camera did u use for those sara_sabian?


----------



## sara_sabian (Feb 12, 2013)

canon 500d with a 100mm canon macro. I'm looking at upgrading my camera at the moment, the 500d has served me well though.


----------

